# Like night and day...



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, gang. What's up with Lizzie? It's like she's a completely different dog now. She has completely turned her behavioral problems around within a *very* short span of time - I've never seen anything like it. Maybe all of the stuff we've been teaching her and training her has just suddenly clicked for her.

She will now do the following on command:
1. Sit.
2. No (stop something she's doing).
3. No biting (when told).
4. Come.
5. Drop (whatever's in her mouth).
6. "Keep away" isn't as much of an issue.
7. If she just *has* to poop and can't wait to go outside, she only does it in the laundry room on the lineoleum.
8. She's more relaxed and will actually sit still and relax with us instead of driving us insane by jumping in our faces, biting our earlobes, barking -- well, you get the idea.









Now, either all of you wonderful people on this site have been praying for Lizzie, or something just clicked in her devious little mind. Whatever the case, THANK YOU for your support, and we are thoroughly enjoying her now!! (You don't think it's possible she's been reading my "I can't take it anymore," post, do you??)


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

SpottyPoo~I'm so happy for you and Lizzie!! I can "read" the love you have in your heart for her. It sounds like you are bonding with her and she's loving you back because she wants to please you. These babies are so dang smart-I think she might have sensed the unhappiness you felt with her and now she feels your love. That's so awesome-so many friends gave you really good advice-this site is wonderful-and Lizzie is wonderful too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GO LIZZIE!
















I am so proud and happy for the both of you! Keep it up Lizzie...you will completely win her over in no time at all!
















Glad we could help Spottypoo!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great news!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's wonderful news! You deserve a big pat on the back for your efforts.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's terrific!!!! I'm so proud of Lizzie!!!!







You did a great job!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That is so awesome! All that hard work paid off! I'm very happy that you 2 are getting along! Keep it up! She sounds very, very smart! Kisses to lil Lizzie!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

We are so happy for you. See, a little patience has paid off. You will be so glad that you stuck by her and didn't give her up. She wil bring you so much joy. Take care.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm so happy for both of you!!!!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

You bet we have all been praying, for Lizzie and for you and your family!! I truly believe that a change in the way YOU feel about her has helped in calming her down a little bit. 

Once again, thank I thank everyone on SM for their support and kinds words when someone enters a thread of this nature. Be thankful you didn't enter this thread on the "other" maltese site, you would of been crucified over it. Everyone here is so supportive. We truly are like a family (dysfunctional on a few occasions) but a real family. We worry about each other, our babies and for those few I have occasion to PM, we support each during good times and bad.

Congratulations on your new found love for Lizzie, and congratulate Lizzie for us on her new manners!!! Your a great Momma!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

This is great news!!! I am so happy to hear it







Keep up the good work Lizzie!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wonderful News. Sometimes we are just in need of an adjustment...sounds like either you or your little one had one. Glad you are both doing wonderfully together. 
























S


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I think we both did, but Lizzie is really the one who turned around the most!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yippy, Lizzie.








Go Lizzie , Go,


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

How wonderful! Lizzie will bring you so much joy!!! Way to go!
Quincymom


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Mar 28 2005, 11:03 AM
> *I think we both did, but Lizzie is really the one who turned around the most!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46835*


[/QUOTE]
She looks so sweet in her picture on the bottom of your post--soooo LOVABLE!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So happy things are getting better,GO LIZZIE


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

All I can say is...congratulations Lizzie! I didn't read the "I can't take it anymore" post, but I do pray for the the dogs to be good and healthy!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

This is fabulous news! I am so happy for you and Lizzie! She must have just been at the point of crossing the critical threshold when you felt that you just couldn't take it anymore. Sylphide was a monster until she hit just past six months--she's still hyper sometimes, but has long periods of calm and really listens. Sounds like Lizzie is there














You deserve huge kudos for hanging in there, putting forth the effort, and making the connection


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, two days ago I was ready to sell her to the circus!!







But something has happened again -- it's almost like we've bonded a little bit closer than before. She's a hoot to play with/watch!! And she is actually minding me better -- that always helps!!

So, is it normal to have this ready to strangle/love to pieces feeling with this breed? She certainly is exhausting at times...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

WTG !!! So happy it worked out for you guys.









I think some of the change may have been you also. She knew what was going on, it was a tense time and she knew it. 

Hope that you have more happy days with your furball.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hear where you are coming from Spottypoo. I am totally in love with Peanut and I wouldnt' trade him for the world, but every once in a while it's like Jeez, I shouldn't have gotten a dog. I had never had a dog before so this was like a whole lifestyle change for me, but through it all I love him more than anything else in the world. They totally can be a pain, but just think about all the joy and smiles they bring to you everyday!!

On a side note, I work from home every so often and I have to deal with lots of paper work that just won't fit on my desk at home, so I spread everything out on the floor







. I used to have to ban Peanut from the room I was working in because he would have a field day with all the paper piles on the floor. He's over a year old now, and he totally ignores the papers on the floor. He won't even step on them. He sits quietly with a chew bone waiting for me to finish my work (Yay!! No more nagging and whining







) And since he's become better behaved, I give him free run of the house. It gets better, and I'm so glad that you and Lizzie are bonding so well now. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 3 2005, 01:26 AM
> *Look at those eyes of Lizzie in your signature, they are full of expression and saying 'please love me for who I am, I only want to be loved, I dont want to do anything wrong, but I am a puppy and want to learn'.  She has very expressionable eyes I just want to reach out and giver her a nice big hug
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Ha ha...I told her there was something special about those eyes too!!!! They just seem so big and deep and full of EVERYTHING! Love, mischief, fun,- eyes tell a WHOLE lot...sometimes I feel like I can read Brink's mind when I look in his eyes.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm so happy to see this story had a happy ending.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Apr 4 2005, 12:59 PM
> *I'm so happy to see this story had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Me tooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww........


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Kodie, I just love that picture of Kodie as a puppy with his/her tongue stuck out! Adorable!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So happy everything is working out


----------

